

Important reports deleted during Fukushima disaster to save server space - unkoman
http://www.simplyinfo.org/?p=5503

======
unkoman
More info:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/09/world/asia/09japan.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/09/world/asia/09japan.html?_r=1)

